# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Πάλι εδώ, πάλι κρίσεις, πάλι δεν αντέχω

## Katerina13

Καλησπέρα και πάλι...
Πάλι εδώ, πάλι κρίσεις, πάλι φοβάμαι, πάλι δεν μπορώ να βρω ησυχία, πάλι βασανίζομαι.
Από τότε που έγραψα το πρώτο μήνυμα για την αρρωστοφοβια μου και τις κρίσεις πανικού δεν έχουν αλλάξει και τόσα πολλά.
Πήγα σε πάρα μα πάρα μα πααρα πολλούς γιατρούς. Σε καρδιολόγους, γαστρεντερολογους, ορθοπεδικούς, ενδοκρινολόγους, παθολόγους. Στα επείγοντα... Σε αρκετά επείγοντα της Αθήνας μάλιστα (αν θέλετε συμβουλές για το ποιο είναι το καλύτερο ρωτήστε ελεύθερα).
Το περισσότερο που βρήκαμε είναι μια σχετική έλλειψη φυλλικού οξέος και αναιμία (λόγω της έλλειψης φυλλικού οξέος βέβαια). Και παλινδρόμηση αλλά σιγά τ αυγά.
Έκανα και μια εγχείρηση για το στραβό διάφραγμα, στην οποία μετά δεν πολυπερπαταγα όπως συμβουλεύεται (γιατί με πείραξε η αναισθησία και το μπούκωμα και ζαλιζομουν αρκετά). Όπως και να έχει. Είχα φτάσει σε ένα σημείο να δουλέψω τόσο με τον εαυτό μου ώστε να μην ανησυχώ πλέον τόσο. Να με καθησυχάζω . Να προλαβαίνω τις κρίσεις πριν διογκωθούν. 
Ήρθα διακοπές και λόγω πολλών συμβάντων μου προκλήθηκαν ένα σωρό αμφιβολίες, σκέψεις, άγχος και πίεση.
Και αυτή τη στιγμή ήρθε και η πρώτη βαρβατη κρίση πανικού μετά από καιρό. Μόνη μου. Σε ένα νησί που ένας θεός ξέρει και αν έχει γιατρό. Για ένα μήνα ακόμα εδώ. Και είναι διαφορετική από τις άλλες. Οι άλλες ξεκινούσαν με πόνο στο στήθος σαν μαχαίρια και τις προλάβαινα. Αλλά αυτή... Δυσπεψία φοβερή, σφίξιμο και πλακωμα στο στήθος, δύσπνοια φυσικά και μια περίεργη κούραση στα μάτια. Όλη η βδομάδα συνοδεύεται από έντονο ρέψιμο (η δυσπεψία που λέγαμε)
Δεν φαντάζομουν έτσι τη ζωή μου. Δε φαντάζομουν ότι σε κάθε γωνιά θα παραμονεύει το άγχος και οι παράλογες φοβίες. Δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ. Νιώθω ότι θέλω να γυρίσω στην Αθήνα, να πάω σε ένα καρδιολόγο μήπως έγινε θρόμβωση απο την εγχειρηση, μήπως έχω κάτι που δεν έχουν βρει, μήπως... Δεν ξέρω. Τις προάλλες ψάχνομουν για ανεύρυσμα. Έχω πρόβλημα σοβαρό. Αλλά είναι εκτός ελέγχου μου. Δε θέλω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Τι να κάνω;
Να πάω στο Αιγηνητειο; Δεν έχω λεφτά για ψυχιάτρους τώρα... Φοιτήτρια είμαι άλλωστε.
Θα έπρεπε να είναι τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής μου αυτά. Και όμως διακατέχομαι από το φόβο. Από τον ύπουλο φόβο που σου βγαίνει ξαφνικά. Πείτε μου κι εσείς εμπειρίες σας , μιλήστε μου, συμβουλευστε με κάπως. Αλήθεια βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση απλά θέλω όλο αυτό να σταματήσει!

----------


## Yoco Choco

Είχες από μικρή επιρρέπεια στο άγχος ή σου παρουσιάστηκε αιφνιδιαστικά κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου?...Θυμάσαι?
Μήπως είχες πάρει από μικρή από φόβο την ζωή?...Μπορεί αυτός ο μόνιμος φόβος που σε διακατέχει να είναι υπολανθάνον υπαρξιακό άγχος και να έχεις ενδογενή αγχώδη κατάθλιψη...Ή υπήρξε κάποιος στρεσσογόνος παράγοντας κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου που να το προκάλεσε όλο αυτό?...Θυμάσαι?

----------


## Katerina13

> Είχες από μικρή επιρρέπεια στο άγχος ή σου παρουσιάστηκε αιφνιδιαστικά κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου?...Θυμάσαι?
> Μήπως είχες πάρει από μικρή από φόβο την ζωή?...Μπορεί αυτός ο μόνιμος φόβος που σε διακατέχει να είναι υπολανθάνον υπαρξιακό άγχος και να έχεις ενδογενή αγχώδη κατάθλιψη...Ή υπήρξε κάποιος στρεσσογόνος παράγοντας κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου που να το προκάλεσε όλο αυτό?...Θυμάσαι?


Θυμάμαι από 10 χρόνων είχα άγχος για το θάνατο. Πρώτη φορά δηλαδή με έπιασε η ανησυχία και ο φόβος του άγνωστου. Πολύ μικρή ηλικία το ξέρω. Ανέκαθεν είχα ανησυχίες που μια με πιανανε μια με αφηνανε. Πρώτη Λυκείου θυμάμαι όλο το χειμώνα δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ούτε να βρεθώ μόνη μου. Κάθε φορά φοβόμουν το γεγονός ότι κάποτε θα πάψω να υπάρχω. Και αυτό το πέρασα μόνη μου. Στη τρίτη λυκείου μετεξελίχθηκε σε ανορεξία βουλιμία που διήρκησε δύο χρόνια. Και μετά πάλι ο φόβος του θανάτου. Όταν το καταπολεμησα (όπως νόμιζα) ξεκίνησαν για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου οι κρίσεις πανικού. Νόμιζα ότι έχω όλες τις αρρώστιες του κόσμου. Αλλά κυρίως ότι έχω ένα καρδιακό θέμα και δεν γίνεται να το ανιχνεύσει γιατρός.
Το πάλεψα παρά πολύ μέσα μου γιατί άρχισα να κουράζω τους γύρω μου. Δεν μπορούσα να ευχαριστηθω τίποτα... Έκανα και παλινδρόμηση φοβερή από όλα αυτά. Έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που να μη με φοβίζει το αν θα πεθάνω αρκεί να ευχαριστηθω τη ζωή μου. Όμως έγιναν κάποια πράγματα τώρα το καλοκαίρι που με κάλεσαν να λάβω κάποιες αποφάσεις που αδυνατω. Και το λογικό κομμάτι του εγκεφάλου μου θεωρεί ότι αυτό ευθύνεται για όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση. Πήγα και στο ιατρικό κέντρο του νησιού σήμερα και απλά μου δώσανε κάτι για πιθανή οισοφαγίτιδα. Οι παλμοί ήταν υψηλοί και έντονοι αλλά όχι κάτι τραγικό.
Μου φαίνεται τόσο στενάχωρο αλλά τόσο λογικό αυτό που λες...

----------


## Yoco Choco

Μακάρι να είχα κάποιο positive affirmation που όντως να ισχύει να σου δώσω,ότι ''όλα θα πάνε καλά'' και να νοιώσεις την ασφάλεια που τόσο έχεις ανάγκη να νοιώσεις,αλλά δεν έχω :(...Και υποψιάζομαι πως και τα θρησκευτικά και φιλοσοφικά αφηγήματα υπαρξιακής παρηγοριάς δεν σου λένε τίποτα...Θα θες κάτι που να νοιώσεις την αλήθεια του μέσω των αισθήσεων και όχι κάτι που θα το καταλάβεις με το μυαλό...Αλλά βλέπω ότι έχεις το κλειδί στα χέρια σου και απλά δεν έχεις ανοίξει ακόμα το μπαούλο με τον προσωπικό σου θησαυρό...Το κλειδί είναι αυτό που λές ότι *''Έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που να μη με φοβίζει το αν θα πεθάνω αρκεί να ευχαριστηθω τη ζωή μου''*...Αυτό που λείπει από εδώ και πέρα είναι το να λάβει συγκεκριμένη μορφή το *''αρκεί να ευχαριστηθω τη ζωή μου''*...Πως την έχεις φανταστεί αυτην την ευχαρίστηση?...Ή είναι ακόμη κάτι σε αφηρημένη μορφή?

Και κάτι πρακτικό...
Με τον ύπνο και την όρεξη πως τα πας?...Αισθάνεσαι κάποιο βάρος στο πάνω μέρος της κοιλιάς?...Στο διάφραγμα?
Εγώ να σου πω πως απ'την δυσπεψία που είχα εχθές το βράδυ έφτασα να κοιμηθώ στις 6 το πρωί,παρ'ότι είχα πάρει και ολόκληρο Ζάναξ!...Και όλο αυτό είναι νευρολογικό...Δεν έχει να κάνει με τα οξέα του στομάχου,γι'αυτό και τα αντιόξινα δεν βοηθούν...Έχει απορρυθμιστεί η περισταλτικότητα του πεπτικού απ'το άγχος και δεν μπαίνω σε rest and digest mode.
Kαι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό...Η σχέση σου με τον καφέ ποιά είναι?

----------


## Katerina13

Καφέ δεν πίνω καθόλου. Ούτε καπνίζω. Αλκοόλ μόνο στις διακοπές και αυτό πάλι 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια. Ούτε που θέλω να ξέρω πόσο νευρική θα ήμουν αν τα έκανα όλα αυτά επί καθημερινής βάσεως. 
Γενικά έχω θέματα με το στομάχι και τα γαστρεντερολογικα. Ρευομαι όλη μέρα και έχω καψιμο και ας μην έχω φάει κάτι βαρύ, και έχεις δίκιο δεν βοηθάνε πολύ τα φαρμακα.
Η όρεξη μου τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έχει κοπεί, αλλά τρώω με το ζόρι έστω και λίγο για να επανέλθει.
Κάποιο ηρεμιστικό δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη τόσα χρόνια... Πάνω που φτάνω στα όρια και λέω "τώρα θα πάρω" τελικά κάνω κάτι άλλο και ξεγελάω τον εαυτό μου και βρίσκω εναλλακτική λύση. Μόνο ένα φυτικό συμπλήρωμα βαλεριανας πήρα μια φορά που όντως βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.
Έχω το ένα λογικό μέρος μου που λέει "κούκλα μου ξεκολλα πια μια χαρά είσαι, είναι στο κεφάλι σου" και το άλλο που λέει "ναι αλλά γιατί συνεχίζει ο πόνος στη πλάτη; Γιατί έχω σφίξιμο ακομα;" Κλπ. Σα να έχω ένα διαβολάκι και ένα αγγελάκι στους ώμους που το ένα να λέει "είσαι οκ" και το άλλο "έχεις κάτι και δε στο βρήκαν"
Εσύ πόσο καιρό παλεύεις;

----------


## Yoco Choco

Παλεύω από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου...Πάθαινα υπαρξιακά meltdowns από πολύ μικρός...Μου έλαχε ένας υπερευαίσθητος, υπερεμβρόντητος, υπερανήσυχος, υπερwhatthefuckisallabout εαυτός...Μ'αυτόν θα πορευθώ...Εκών άκων.

Αυτή η υποχονδρίαση και η αρρωστοφοβία που σε ταλαιπωρεί είναι μια μορφή ιδεοψυχαναγκασμού... Καταλαβαίνω ότι σου φαίνεται αδύνατο να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου πως δεν έχει κάτι το παθολογικό απ'την στιγμή που βιώνεις τις ενοχλήσεις με τις αισθήσεις σου...Δεν είναι στο μυαλό σου όλα,όπως θα σου πουν κάποιοι...Είναι στο νευρικό σου σύστημα...Και δυστυχώς η επιστήμη σήμερα δεν διαθέτει τα μέσα για να κάνει μόνιτορ την λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος...Ούτε οι επεικονιστικές αλλά ούτε οι βιοχημικές και οι βιοπτικές εξετάσεις προσφέρουν κατι χρήσιμο...Οι γιατροί που συνταγογραφούν αντιψυχωτικά,ηρεμιστικά ή αντικαταθλιπτικά το κάνουν με βάση το προφίλ των συμπτωμάτων του ασθενή...Δεν έχουν κάτι χειροπιαστό στα χέρια τους που θα τους υπαγορεύσει την κατάλληλη για κάθε περίσταση αγωγή/αντιμετώπιση..
Απ'την στιγμή που έχεις την διαβεβαίωση από παθολόγο,καρδιολόγο,γαστρε ντερολόγο και ενδοκρινολόγο ότι δεν συντρέχει κάτι το ανησυχητικό για την υγεία σου,καλό θα ήταν να ηρεμήσεις...Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει και κανένας εχωπαρειτηνζωηαποφοβολόγο ς να μας δώσει το μαγικό χαπάκι και να γίνουμε καλά.

----------


## Katerina13

Ώστε μια απ' τα ίδια και εσύ. Απλά εγώ τώρα το έχω ρίξει στα πιο επιφανειακά πλέον, τα της υγείας που είναι και πιο αντιμετωπισιμα (;) λογικά. Γι αυτό είχα και τις διατροφικές διαταραχές, μετά από τον ένα χρόνο υπαρξιακων κρίσεων και για αυτό η αρρωστοφοβια 5 μήνες μετά από τον άλλο κύκλο υπαρξιακής κρίσης. 
Πρώτη φορά πρέπει να μιλάω με άνθρωπο (ή τέλος πάντων να πληκτρολογώ διαδικτυακά) που με καταλαβαίνει τόσο.

Ωραία. Έστω ότι είναι το νευρικό σύστημα. Και το δέχομαι μάλιστα γιατί παρατηρούνται και άλλα συμπτώματα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια (μου παίρνει ώρα πχ να θυμηθώ ονόματα και λέξεις, μπορεί να κλάψω ή να γελάσω πολύ εύκολα ενώ παλιά ήμουν πολύ πιο neutral και ψύχραιμη ).
Τι κάνουμε λοιπόν γι αυτό; Πώς να ηρεμήσεις; Η λέξη από την επιτυχή πράξη καθ αυτή απέχει πολλά χιλιόμετρα. 
Σήμερα ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα. Πήγα για μπάνιο, πήγα γυμναστήριο, έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω από τις άλλες μέρες ( όχι την κανονική μου μερίδα). Αλλά ένα search στον dr google για τον πόνο στην αριστερή ωμοπλάτη και μάντεψε: it's a common symptom among women having a heart attack.
Τα ζηταγε ο οργανισμός μου δε λέω... Σίγουρα δεν είμαι στη κατάσταση την προχθεσινή όμως. Το φιλοσοφησα λίγο, και απασχολιομουν με άλλα πράγματα.
Βοηθήσες κι εσύ. 
Με βοηθάει γενικά να ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι εκεί έξω με το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα και ότι δεν είμαι μόνη μου.
Και σ ευχαριστώ για αυτό :)

Απλά θέλω να φτάσω σε ένα σημείο που να είμαι καλά. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή σίγουρα δεν είμαι. Ας έρχεται ο φόβος. Να ξέρω όμως ότι μπορώ να τον διώξω πριν κάνει ζημιά. Θέλω να ζήσω ανέμελα, τουλάχιστον να με βασανίζουν εξωτερικοί παράγοντες και όχι ο εαυτός μου...

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Απλά θέλω να φτάσω σε ένα σημείο που να είμαι καλά. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή σίγουρα δεν είμαι. Ας έρχεται ο φόβος. Να ξέρω όμως ότι μπορώ να τον διώξω πριν κάνει ζημιά. Θέλω να ζήσω ανέμελα, τουλάχιστον να με βασανίζουν εξωτερικοί παράγοντες και όχι ο εαυτός μου...


Μου έβγαλαν μια ταπεινότητα αυτά τα λόγια σου,σχεδόν συγκινητική...Δεν ξέρω γιατί...Ίσως επειδή βλέπω κάποιον να ζητάει κάτι που αισθάνομαι ότι το αξίζει και το δικαιούται αλλά δεν του δίνεται και ''θίγεται'' η αίσθησή μου του δικαίου που ούτως ή άλλως είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη?...Ίσως επειδή θέλω και εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια αλλά μοιάζουν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός μ'αυτό το μόνιμο σφίγξιμο που έχω στο στομάχι?...Δεν ξέρω.

Πρακτικά τώρα...
Δυο δρομάκια βλέπω να διανοίγονται σε καταστάσεις σαν τις δικές μας...Όχι της αρετής και της κακίας,αλλά ο δρόμος της προσπάθειας και της αλλαγής και ο δρόμος της χημείας...FYI εγώ έχω πάρει εδώ και 5 χρόνια τον δεύτερο δρόμο :)
Το πρώτο δρομάκι είναι το πιο δύσκολο και το πιο άβολο γιατί θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε δραστικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά μας τις οποίες ακόμα και αν τις καταφέρουμε,δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αν θα βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση...
Θα σου πω μια ιστορία γι'αυτό...Πριν κάποια χρόνια,δούλευα σε ένα μοναστήρι και ερχόταν ένας μοναχός και μας έφερνε φαγητό και νερό...Ε,κουβέντα στην κουβέντα, κατάλαβε ότι δεν πιστεύω στον Θεό με τον τρόπο που πιστεύει εκείνος και ότι έχω σοβαρό θέμα με την κατάθλιψη...Προς τιμήν του, δεν με συμβούλευσε πως θα βρώ την λύση αναθερμαίνοντας την πίστη μου στον Θεό...Μου είπε πως ''Κανένα φάρμακο δεν θα σε κάνει καλά αν δεν δώσεις στον εαυτό σου αυτά που πραγματικά ζητάει...Θα είσαι διαρκώς σε κατάσταση ακόρεστης πείνας...Πρέπει να βάλεις στην ζωή σου ανθρώπους που θα αισθάνεσαι πως έχει νόημα το να βρίσκεσαι μαζί τους...Πρέπει να βρείς μια δουλειά η οποία θα απαιτεί από εσένα να δώσεις αυτό που πραγματικά έχεις μέσα σου να δώσεις(του είχα πεί ότι πιάνω δουλειές αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί δουλεύω και τις παρατάω,ότι καταλήγω να δουλεύω μόνο και μόνο για να εξυπηρετώ τις υποχρεώσεις που προκύπτουν απ'το γεγονός ότι δουλεύω χωρίς να παίρνω κάποια άλλη ευχαρίστηση)''...Δεν ξέρω αν τα λόγια του παππούλη είναι σωστά αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως και όλα αυτά να πετύχαινα στην ζωή μου,πάλι δεν θα γινόμουν τελείως καλά...Ίσως λίγο καλύτερα αλλά όχι τελείως καλα.
Το δεύτερο δρομάκι είναι της χημείας...Μπορεί να σε βγάλει απ'τον βάλτο σχετικά εύκολα και να σου επιτρέπει να ανασαίνεις...Χωρίς πάλι και αυτό να σε κάνει τελείως καλά...Και ίσως απαιτηθούν πολλές προσπάθειες μέχρι να βρείς την αγωγή που θα δουλέψει για σενα...Άν ήσουν Αθήνα θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφθείς έναν νευρολόγο/ψυχίατρο στον οποίο είχα πάει πριν 5 χρόνια και ήταν ο μόνος ο οποίος αισθανόμουν ότι με καταλάβαινε...Και έπεσε διάνα και στο φάρμακο,γιατί κάτι άλλα που μου είχαν γράψει δυο άλλοι μουρόχαβλοι, είτε δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα, είτε με έκαναν χειρότερα.
Λοιπόν?...Ποιο δρομάκι σου φαίνεται καλύτερο?:)

----------


## Katerina13

Νομίζω ότι για να είμαι καλά με τον εαυτό μου είναι απαραίτητο να πάρω και τα δύο δρομάκια. Δεν ξέρω πως, αλλά να βρω τρόπο να τα ενώσω. 
Ψυχοθεραπεία για να δω τι συμβαίνει μέσα μου, αλλαγή καταστάσεων που με πάνε πίσω και προκαλούν αυτά που συμβαίνουν μέσα μου να ανεβαίνουν στην επιφάνεια και ίσως μια κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ίσα ίσα να μου δώσει τη δύναμη να λύσω το πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνη μου και το ξέρω. Σαν να πρέπει να ανέβω μια μεγάλη ανηφόρα αλαλούμ να χρειάζομαι ένα σπρώξιμο πρώτα.
Άλλωστε... Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει. :)
Δωσ'τον μου το γιατρό, ούτως ή άλλως σε κάμποσο καιρό γυρνάω, Αθήνα μένω. Απλά έτυχε να κάνω μεγάλες διακοπές μπας και ηρεμήσω (γελάει ο κόσμος)

----------


## Yoco Choco

Τσακάλι είσαι χαχα!...Περίμενα να δώ, θα διαλέξεις την σωστή απάντηση που είναι και τα δύο?
Κοίταξε...Μην χαραμίσεις τις διακοπές σου προσμένοντας την ''ίαση'' της επιστροφής...Δούλεψε όσο είσαι εκεί με τον εαυτό σου και την καθημερινότητά σου και βάλε στόχο όταν γυρίσεις Αθήνα να μην έχεις πλέον ανάγκη κανένα απ'τα δυο δρομάκια...Άσχετα αν δεν το καταφέρεις αυτό...Έχουμε μια τάση να χαραμίζουμε το παρόν για την ελπίδα κάποιου αφηρημένου καλύτερου μέλλοντος...
Εγώ δεν έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία...Τουλάχιστον όχι συστηματικά...Μου το απέκλεισαν ως θεραπευτική οψιόν οι γιατροί και έχουν δίκιο...Δεν έχω πλαστικότητα...Τα πάντα είναι ρευστά για μένα και δεν μπορούν να προσλάβουν συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις με συγκεκριμένες ιδιότητες,είτε πρόκειται για συμβάντα του παρελθόντος,είτε για καταστάσεις του παρόντος,είτε για πρόσωπα,είτε για τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό...Όλα είναι συγκεχυμένα...Σαν μια εξίσωση που έχει μόνο μεταβλητές...
Με τον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό μιλήσαμε για καμμιά ώρα στην πρώτη επίσκεψη και αυτό ήτανε....Μιλήσαμε στο τηλ. 2-3 φορές για να τον ενημερώσω πως πάει με το χάπι και τον επισκέφθηκα ακόμη μια φορά...Σύνολο?..70+50=120 ευρώ.
Νομίζω δεν επιτρέπεται να δίνουμε ονόματα γιατρών δημόσια στο φόρουμ,αλλά ακόμα και να επιτρέπεται δεν θεωρώ πως είναι σωστό να γίνεται...Θα καταντήσει σπαμάδικο.
Όταν συμπληρώσεις 50 ποσταρίσματα θα σου στείλω τα στοιχεία με προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Μέχρι τότε ηρέμησε...Δεν ξέρω τι μουσική ακούς αλλά αυτό το κομματάκι είναι το soundtrack του φετινού καλοκαιριού για μένα και ελπίζω να σε ηρεμήσει και να σε ταξιδέψει :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxwFefgaYTg

----------


## Katerina13

> ...Έχουμε μια τάση να χαραμίζουμε το παρόν για την ελπίδα κάποιου αφηρημένου καλύτερου μέλλοντος...


Αυτό και μόνο με έπεισε. Έχεις τόσο μα τόσο δίκιο
Είμαι σε ένα πανηγύρι τώρα και από εκεί που αισθανομουν χάλια πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να σηκωθεί να χορέψω και ηταν από τις σοφοτερες αποφάσεις που έχω πάρει.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα. Θα σου έστελνα κι εγώ προσωπικό μήνυμα αλλά έλα που δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται :ρ είναι λίγο μανουρα η πλοήγηση στο σάιτ. 
Μόλις φτάσω σπίτι θα βάλω να το ακούσω να τελειώσει ωραία η βραδιά μου (έστω και αν έχει ξημερώσει)

----------


## Katerina13

Αν κάποτε θες να μιλήσεις, όταν δεν έχω τα τρελά μου, είμαι καλός συνομιλητής και ακροατής. :)
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/IumYMCllMsM

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Αν κάποτε θες να μιλήσεις, όταν δεν έχω τα τρελά μου, είμαι καλός συνομιλητής και ακροατής. :)
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά


Θέλω update..
Ξεπέρασες το άγχος της νοσοφοβίας?
Απολαμβάνεις καθόλου τις διακοπές σου?
Αισθάνεσαι καθόλου πιο ''ανέμελα''?

----------


## Sonia

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω, ειλικρινά. Έχεις πάει σε καρδιολόγους, γαστρεντερολόγους, ορθοπεδικούς, ενδοκρινολόγους, παθολόγους, έχεις αλωνίσει όλα τα νοσοκομεία του λεκανοπεδίου, αλλά σε ψυχολόγο δεν έχεις πάει. Γιατί;

----------


## Katerina13

Λίγο καθυστερημένη απάντηση... Πήρα τελικά cbd. Με βοήθησε αρκετά, περιόρισε τις κρίσεις κατά πολύ. Παρά πολύ. Άπλα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με το αλκοόλ δεν είναι καλή μίξη... Όπως και να έχει , πέρασα και καλά και κακά λόγω πολλών. Γενικά είχα πολλές κρίσεις δυσπεψίας και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Αυτό το ρέψιμο που λες είναι συνεχές και αδιάκοπο αφού φάω. Και η δύσπνοια μια έρχεται μια φεύγει. Απλά πλέον νομίζω δεν με αγχώνει όλο αυτό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για όλα με βοήθησες την δεδομένη στιγμή

----------


## Katerina13

Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία ένα χρόνο στην ανάσα αλλά δεν το έχω κυνηγήσει σοβαρά. Πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι θα τα καταφέρω μόνη μου αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν το χω με τίποτα. Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο νομίζω, όχι ψυχολόγο..

----------


## DiSI

> Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία ένα χρόνο στην ανάσα αλλά δεν το έχω κυνηγήσει σοβαρά. Πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι θα τα καταφέρω μόνη μου αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν το χω με τίποτα. Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο νομίζω, όχι ψυχολόγο..


Πάντως, άποψη μου, καλύτερα να το πολεμήσεις με ψυχολογο/ψυχίατρο παρά με cbd... δεν έχει πλήρως διευκρινιστεί το τι προκαλεί παρόλο που κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν και όντως τους βοηθάει, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τι θα προκαλέσει!

----------


## Astronomy lover

Να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το καλύτερο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα; Για τα επείγοντα ρωτάω..

----------


## Katerina13

> Να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το καλύτερο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα; Για τα επείγοντα ρωτάω..


Στο Ασκληπιείο της Βούλας και στο Θριάσιο στην Ελευσίνα μου είχαν κάνει τις πιο εκτενείς εξετάσεις και χωρίς μεγάλη αναμονή (μπορεί να έτυχε βέβαια να έπεσα και στην μέρα).

----------


## Astronomy lover

Katerina13 σε ευχαριστώ! :)

----------

